# What's going on?!



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

I have no idea what is happening to King Dedede. he swims as if he is crazy or something, and when he slows down and swims, his tail seems to stick up and drag him up (guessing something's wrong with the swim bladder?) to the top of the tank. later, he swims in a infinity sign (its a 8 on it's side) and goes to swim UPSIDE DOWN sometimes when he reaches the bottom part of his swim. I'm kind of worried because this happened when my dad put King Dedede from the 1g to the 5g and it might've been temperature shock. I'll fill out the form, too.

Housing 
What size is your tank? King Dedede's in the 5g
What temperature is your tank? 82F
Does your tank have a filter? yup
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? no ;-;
Is your tank heated? yup... but with a light...
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? 9 other fish!!

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? pellets and sometimes flakes
How often do you feed your betta fish? everyday, twice
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? %50-%100
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? only water conditioner

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia: N/A
Nitrite:N/A
Nitrate:N/A
pH:N/A
Hardness:N/A
Alkalinity: N/A

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? it hasn't changed at all
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? swimming pretty awkwardly in the infinity sign and going upside down sometimes
When did you start noticing the symptoms? last night, 1:00AM
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? no
Does your fish have any history of being ill? yes, fin rot once
How old is your fish (approximately)? N/A...


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

You have 10 fish in a 5g tank? I hope you are doing water changes very frequently like 3-4 a week. That is too many fish for a tank that size IMO. You don't mention what the tank mates are but I would bet your Betta is stressed out from being in such a small space with tank mates. I would either move the tank mates out or put him into a tank alone. I would get the water tested with a liquid test kit if that's not possible I'd do at least a 50% water change.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I hope the tank mates are not those goldfish your family bought for the holiday you celebrate....
His listing and abnormal behavior is because the water is poisoned with ammonia.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

shellieca said:


> You have 10 fish in a 5g tank? I hope you are doing water changes very frequently like 3-4 a week. That is too many fish for a tank that size IMO. You don't mention what the tank mates are but I would bet your Betta is stressed out from being in such a small space with tank mates. I would either move the tank mates out or put him into a tank alone. I would get the water tested with a liquid test kit if that's not possible I'd do at least a 50% water change.


I know it's too many fish. my dad forces me to take care of my fish and I'm gonna be forced to take care of a bird soon. also, I forgot to mention that i have a mystery snail.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Laki said:


> I hope the tank mates are not those goldfish your family bought for the holiday you celebrate....
> His listing and abnormal behavior is because the water is poisoned with ammonia.


it's not the goldfish.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Unless you can lessen the stock in the tank there's nothing I can suggest to help your Betta. You'll be able to keep them somewhat healthy with very frequent water changes but they'll just be surviving not really thriving. Somebody else may be able to offer you something. Its just too much for a 5g.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

shellieca said:


> Unless you can lessen the stock in the tank there's nothing I can suggest to help your Betta. You'll be able to keep them somewhat healthy with very frequent water changes but they'll just be surviving not really thriving. Somebody else may be able to offer you something. Its just too much for a 5g.


:-?  great now i feel like the worst fishkeeper that ever existed.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I know this will sound cruel, but because of your problem with your parents over and over and OVER... Euthanize your other fish. Tell them the fish died because THEY killed them because the tank is too small. And tell them you don't want more fish. More fish come in, euthanize. I am suggesting this because it is a lot more humane that making everyone suffer including your betta. I am surprised he has lasted this long to be honest... You aren't the worst fish keeper, but your parents are getting closer to the worst role models on earth.

Clove oil: mom and dad might have some in the bathroom, if they ever have tooth aches. Use it. 

I really don't want to mention the next one, since you're just young... But smashing with any blunt object, is another method. Gruesome, and I can't do it... But a way to do it, is place them in a bag with minimal water, put the bag into another bag, make sure there's no air in there, wrap with paper towel, smash, and throw away. Don't look at it.

Or find someone who wants fish to feed their bigger fish. It's also seen as cruel, but if I had a choice between swimming a mile in bleach (ammonia) or being eaten by a shark... I'd head for the shark x.x


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> I know this will sound cruel, but because of your problem with your parents over and over and OVER... Euthanize your other fish. Tell them the fish died because THEY killed them because the tank is too small. And tell them you don't want more fish. More fish come in, euthanize. I am suggesting this because it is a lot more humane that making everyone suffer including your betta. I am surprised he has lasted this long to be honest... You aren't the worst fish keeper, but your parents are getting closer to the worst role models on earth.
> 
> Clove oil: mom and dad might have some in the bathroom, if they ever have tooth aches. Use it.
> 
> ...


...okay...


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

That's the best way. Make sure to do it without any pain and since your parents are not so good fish keepers then it's all you can do. :sob:


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

...







but i have to...


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

I need my friend near me, I can't seem to euthanize alone :/


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Have you shown your parents how Dedede is swimming? Tell them that he needs to be moved back into the one gallon tank (with Epsom salt). Also show them the black spot on Rose and tell them that she is sick, and needs to be moved to a different one gallon tank. Then tell them that if they want more animals that THEY will need to care for them, not you.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LittleBlueFishlets said:


> Have you shown your parents how Dedede is swimming? Tell them that he needs to be moved back into the one gallon tank (with Epsom salt). Also show them the black spot on Rose and tell them that she is sick, and needs to be moved to a different one gallon tank. Then tell them that if they want more animals that THEY will need to care for them, not you.


no, my dad only looked and said he was ok. also, my parents are preparing to get me a bird and they nearly got me a saltwater tank. but they didn't get saltwater (phew!)


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

What a strange thread.

First this kid's parents won't even buy her any AQ salt or heater. Now they are buying her all kinds of pets and equipment.

We only have one side of the story here folks, the side of an imaginative and overly dramatic 10 year old child. :-?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Even if it is, don't judge. We're here to help, that's it. Don't like a thread then do not reply to it.

Also, I do know stupid parents. It does and can and will happen to probably 1/10 kids in the world at least.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

registereduser said:


> What a strange thread.
> 
> First this kid's parents won't even buy her any AQ salt or heater. Now they are buying her all kinds of pets and equipment.
> 
> We only have one side of the story here folks, the side of an imaginative and overly dramatic 10 year old child. :-?


Regardless of how " imaginative or overly dramatic" this may be, the bottom line is the same - TOO MANY FISH IN A 5g TANK!! It seems odd to me the parents would behave in this fashion & if they are, shame on them, but regardless of who is responsible for the set up, something needs to change. I think killing all the fish is a litte extreme . . .


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

My point is this may all be a story, we just don't know.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Exactly, we don't know. So do what you can.

As for the dramatic thing of euthanising, I didn't mean the two bettas IF you can separate them. You were supposed to find homes for them and you didn't. I'd rather end their misery then keep them in toxic sludge, poisoning them and killing them all in the most slow and painful way.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Sena Hansler said:


> Exactly, we don't know. So do what you can.
> 
> As for the dramatic thing of euthanising, I didn't mean the two bettas IF you can separate them. You were supposed to find homes for them and you didn't. I'd rather end their misery then keep them in toxic sludge, poisoning them and killing them all in the most slow and painful way.


Advise away, your patience with this is very sweet. Has this child ever taken the advice given here?


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

See, has anyone bothered to check the tags for this thread?


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Laki said:


> See, has anyone bothered to check the tags for this thread?


Exactly! It seems she starts threads in order to add stupid tags:

*
Edit Tags Tags
eeeeep!, gangnam style!!, i'm sexy and i know it!!, pie, watermelons!!!!!!!!!*

PLUS she asks her little friends to post dumb tags as well. I've seen that on her wall. :roll:


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

It's up to MODs and the OP to deal with anything "odd" going on. Again, if you have a problem ignore posts and threads by said OP and contact a MOD with your concerns.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I'll let the MODS tell me what to do. Meanwhile I think there has been enough said here for the mods to think about :-?


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> Exactly, we don't know. So do what you can.
> 
> As for the dramatic thing of euthanising, I didn't mean the two bettas IF you can separate them. You were supposed to find homes for them and you didn't. I'd rather end their misery then keep them in toxic sludge, poisoning them and killing them all in the most slow and painful way.


I tried to find homes for them but no one would take them.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

registereduser said:


> Exactly! It seems she starts threads in order to add stupid tags:
> 
> *
> Edit Tags Tags
> ...


I don't start threads for tags... i sometimes cant think of tags and put random things.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

GUYS!!! She's just a kid!! Be nice, she can't help what her parents do, CUT HER SOME SLACK!!!!!!!!! There's no use getting mad, calling her stupid, or belittling her or her friends JUST because her parents do not understand fishkeeping. If she is 10, then she may dramatize a bit (maybe) but that's no reason to hate her!!!!! She's doing evereything she can. Again, CUT HER SOME SLACK!!!!!!! If you want proof of the tank, look at her albums, she's posted some pictures of it. Please, PLEASE be nice to her. Negative comments don't help AT ALL whatsoever. If anything, They'll just make things worse. She's just a kid.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

No need to rant. We already covered that, and got over that. If this becomes another drama thread I will report it, and I really don't want to do that.

Anyways, I stand by what I said. All but the bettas MUST go. Sell them. Free give away. Euthanize. Anything to be at all humane. And then divide the 5 with aquarium silicone and craft mesh (dry tank, place fish in jars for the day and night) and place back in the two bettas.


----------



## Azurelove (Feb 9, 2013)

Sena Hansler said:


> Also, I do know stupid parents. It does and can and will happen to probably *9/10* kids in the world at least.


Fixed your statistic :3

I also think killing them is extreme, but honestly there's no other option if her parents won't increase the tank size or get another tank for the betta to be in alone.

EDIT: Killing/giving away/selling all but the bettas seems feasible, I don't know if the divider will work so well. She's a kid, too, so she might not even know how to do what you're saying. Are both the bettas female? People keep a single betta in a 1g, if she keeps up with water changes she could probably just keep them undivided in the 5g. If either of them's a male, then... I dunno x.x Males obviously should never be kept with other bettas. May just have to pick one to get rid of and keep the other one in the 5g alone.

I don't honestly know what to think about the other stuff being said, so I'm just going to respond to the thread's point and try to keep it in-topic. >.>;


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

I agree with Sena. 

Sorry about the rant, I guess my parents are pretty understanding, so I get really ticked off when somebody else's parent's don't understand, and others are angry at them for a situation they can't control.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well they are a male and female betta... Dangerous at the best of times.

OP: the divider I mentioned you can either buy one (if they let you) or at the pet/fish store get a tube of "Aquarium Silicone". At Walmart or most other stores that carry craft supplies there's this plastic mesh... Cross stitching supplies is where it should be located (thin yarn, small needles, fabric backs etc). Cut to size, dry out tank, silicone in, wait 24-48 hours before adding water. Pretty easy :3 just to keep in mind

Sorry, guess my 1/10 was being hopeful xD I didn't have help as a kid. So I was that "one". Eventually I took charge (12 years old) but for my own good.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think we need to quit arguing and get back on track and help Little Leaf with her problem.


----------



## Azurelove (Feb 9, 2013)

Sena Hansler said:


> Well they are a male and female betta... Dangerous at the best of times.
> 
> OP: the divider I mentioned you can either buy one (if they let you) or at the pet/fish store get a tube of "Aquarium Silicone". At Walmart or most other stores that carry craft supplies there's this plastic mesh... Cross stitching supplies is where it should be located (thin yarn, small needles, fabric backs etc). Cut to size, dry out tank, silicone in, wait 24-48 hours before adding water. Pretty easy :3 just to keep in mind
> 
> Sorry, guess my 1/10 was being hopeful xD I didn't have help as a kid. So I was that "one". Eventually I took charge (12 years old) but for my own good.


When we were kids, I think parents as a whole were a bit more sensible :\ Good for you on taking charge, I did much the same, though I can't say so for my siblings. It's this generation I was really giving that 9/10 for, a lot of people my age who are becoming parents/have been parents are just awful, feeding their kids McD's every night, giving them stuff to shut them up so they don't have to bother with them, etc. My parents spoiled the bajeezus out of me until I was about 12 and something just 'clicked' that I shouldn't act the way I was acting xD

Anywho, sticking to the topic! A male and a female is definitely a volatile combination, though I've heard some rare stories of them coexisting peacefully (mind you, that's VERY rare). 

The craft sounds simple enough, just make sure you keep the water level in the tank low enough so that the male can't jump into the female's side (they've been known to do that, I had a male jump out of a small 1-inch opening I had in the lid of my tank overnight and he died v.v). Or make the divider nice and tall so that you can still keep the water full without worrying about the male jumping.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

We have to remember that Little Leaf has no control over her parents. She's just a kid and she has to obey her parents and if she can't do stuff because her parents say no then she has to abide by that.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

okay. I'll make the divider when I find out what to do with my other fishes (never had a chance to do anything because i had to go to a funeral and church and family shopping cause my dad came along and i hate being alone at home)


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Instead of euthanizing, you could just give them to a local pet store for free. Not sure if I believe your story, although it really doesn't matter.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

MattsBettas said:


> Instead of euthanizing, you could just give them to a local pet store for free. Not sure if I believe your story, although it really doesn't matter.


my parents dont let me do that.


----------



## Aluka (Dec 25, 2012)

Bring them to school, see if any of your classmate wants it.

If not offer it to your science teachers. I'm sure they will use it for some natural cycle project or something. alot of my grade school teachers did.

(fish poops, fertilizes the soil, feeds the plants, plants produce oxygen)


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Everything's going to be OK Little leaf, we've got your back. 

I'll cross my fingers that your parents will let you get stuff to make the divider.


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

I don't understand why everyone is so soft on her. If you keep telling her everything will be okay do you think she will ever stop mistreating her fish?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It may not be that she's intentionally mistreating her fish. Different people have different beliefs and customs and her parents may not believe in taking care of fish the way we do.


----------

